# Fun In The Snow (pic heavy)



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for looking


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

wow how much snow did you get!!!! Lucky devil  i love snow we only got a few inches last night!

Anyway lovely pics, love the flying dallie one :thumbup: don't think my dogs even noticed theres something different today (he's 6 months old so this is his first winter) although he didn't pick up as many sticks as usual :arf:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

ballybee said:


> wow how much snow did you get!!!! Lucky devil  i love snow we only got a few inches last night!
> 
> Anyway lovely pics, love the flying dallie one :thumbup: don't think my dogs even noticed theres something different today (he's 6 months old so this is his first winter) although he didn't pick up as many sticks as usual :arf:


We got 9 inches I think:thumbup:.

Haha aww bless him. Dora (the dally) was scared of the snow last year but this year she loves it!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant pics :thumbup: these two were a bit dissapointed with there 1" of snow today  :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pics.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Brilliant pics :thumbup: these two were a bit dissapointed with there 1" of snow today  :lol:


Thanks. Aww maybe you will get somemore. If we get anymore here then my old yin wont be able to walk through it lol.



hawksport said:


> Nice pics.


Thanks


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww they look like they've had loads of fun! Tiger is praying for that much snow


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Those are amazing pics - wish I could take pics that good of my two. They look like they had a fantastic time!!!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> aww they look like they've had loads of fun! Tiger is praying for that much snow


They had great fun diggin holes with their faces:scared::lol:. I will send some of ours to you lol.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Those are amazing pics - wish I could take pics that good of my two. They look like they had a fantastic time!!!


Thanks. The trick is to take hundreds and them you usualy end up with a few decent ones.


----------



## Ellieelsw (Oct 18, 2010)

Fantastic Pics looks like they had tons of fun


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Ellieelsw said:


> Fantastic Pics looks like they had tons of fun


Thank you


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics :thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks you


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

What super photos , they looked to be having a brill time .


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> What super photos , they looked to be having a brill time .


Thanks, they had a great time yesterday


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice pics. Wish we'd taken some of our Holly last year, she sank


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

ooooh what gorgeous dogs! wow you are so lucky with all that snow! Send some my way :thumbup:


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Lovely pics


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Nice pics. Wish we'd taken some of our Holly last year, she sank


Thanks. Poor Holly lol, Candy has been sinkin this year:lol:



Tapir said:


> ooooh what gorgeous dogs! wow you are so lucky with all that snow! Send some my way :thumbup:


Thank you, I love my girls. Sending snow your way!!!:thumbup:



Bexy said:


> Lovely pics


Thank you


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow stunning pics!!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Glad you like them


----------

